# 91 MK2 Golf 8v brake help!



## supersmashbryan (Oct 29, 2010)

hi guys! i'm kind of new to this forum so apologies if i'm doing/saying anything wrong  

anyways! i've recently bought one of my dream cars, a old VW Golf MK2 in pretty decent condition, but i'm having problems with the brakes! they're virtually nonexistent! 

i've bled the brakes and topped up the brake fluid to no avail. and now i've taken them all out (front calipers and hoses, rear drums) just to check if there are any problems.. and its a mess! typical of an old car i presume. 

now my problem is whether to replace them with OEMs or an aftermarket upgrade... any suggestions? 

also, the master cylinder seems to be working alright with no leaks. 

is it normal for Golf MK2s to have brake problems??  

thank you very much!


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

what do you mean by problems? their is no pressure? or that the brakes just suck??


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you want to upgrade your brakes inexpensively, install the steering knuckles from a MKIII Golf or Jetta. You can bolt on 11" or 11.3" brake calipers and rotors without any other modifications.

If your master cylinder is worn out, I move to a MKIII master cylinder and vacuum booster. A larger id gives you the ability to move more brake fluid to feed the larger calipers, and the larger vacuum booster will keep the pedal effort reasonable.


----------

